# To Infinifat and Beyond: Catchall forum for fats/should Chantal get a subforum



## toilet_rainbow (Jan 12, 2020)

a llama weighs 450lbs said:


> another rec for the fat acceptance thread. corissa and J are particularly entertaining but unfortunately they don't have their own thread



I haven’t actively followed FatGirlFlow in years (last time I tuned in her ex was coming out as gender fluid and was showing off his Ninja Turtles muscle bra). I’m very glad those two are finally getting more attention in that thread.

The Chantal thread is very popular but I swear, every time I open it there’s forty new pages and I have to end up jumping just to see the latest gossip. Kinda dampens the experience. Makes me wish she had her own subforum (or a death fat subforum a la the rat kings. Call it the Funeral Parlour or something.)


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Jan 12, 2020)

toilet_rainbow said:


> The Chantal thread is very popular but I swear, every time I open it there’s forty new pages and I have to end up jumping just to see the latest gossip. Kinda dampens the experience. Makes me wish she had her own subforum (or a death fat subforum a la the rat kings. Call it the Funeral Parlour or something.)


The new 'highlights' feature is happening, don't know if it's unrolled everywhere yet but it will be, that will help with jumping from relevant informative post to next relevant informative post.


Spoiler: chantal



Chantal doesn't have a whole universe like Amber, not sure why people keep wanting a subforum when there's like... Peetz, and Chantal's own limited activities. Rolling her in with other fats just to convenience casuals also triggers me a bit, but maybe I can see the merits since I'm often poking around looking for Life by Jen and to a lesser extent, Corissa and Jay in the FA thread. Pulling Amy out into her own has helped.


----------



## ADHD (Jan 13, 2020)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Chantal doesn't have a whole universe like Amber, not sure why people keep wanting a subforum when there's like... Peetz, and Chantal's own limited activities.


Considering how quickly her thread grows, a Chantal subforum might be helpful. General Chantal talk and discussion about her social media posts could remain in the general discussion thread, and each video could get its own thread. IIRC, that's part of why Amber got her own subforum, apart from it also being a containment board.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Jan 13, 2020)

ADHD said:


> Considering how quickly her thread grows, a Chantal subforum might be helpful. General Chantal talk and discussion about her social media posts could remain in the general discussion thread, and each video could get its own thread. IIRC, that's part of why Amber got her own subforum, apart from it also being a containment board.


And look how hard it is to communicate or locate critical pics of info across the whole subforum - like Becky's kidney diagnosis being one. Amber has a lot of orbiting entities and chapters/movements in her history which makes an Amberverse subforum more worthwhile. But the hands-off moderation means it also festers in certain ways. How often do you go into a thread and they are pages deep about something the thread isn't even about. Searching things up is almost impossible because the search functionality generally here is not accurate.


----------



## 8008135 (Jan 13, 2020)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Searching things up is almost impossible because the search functionality generally here is not accurate.



I agree with everything except this. I find the search function here to be better than any other site I've used ... it usually saves the day when I've got to go slogging to find a topic or picture that's gotten lost in the abyss. 

Not to say it couldn't be better, but ... m'eh.


----------



## SassyAndMorbidlyObese (Jan 13, 2020)

8008135 said:


> I agree with everything except this. I find the search function here to be better than any other site I've used ... it usually saves the day when I've got to go slogging to find a topic or picture that's gotten lost in the abyss.
> 
> Not to say it couldn't be better, but ... m'eh.


The search function has helped me out many times. Is it perfect? Nope, but it usually does the job.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Jan 13, 2020)

8008135 said:


> I agree with everything except this. I find the search function here to be better than any other site I've used ... it usually saves the day when I've got to go slogging to find a topic or picture that's gotten lost in the abyss.
> 
> Not to say it couldn't be better, but ... m'eh.


It can't be sorted, or narrowed, by date at the moment. This is a problem when searching a large thread whole subforum for something particular (this has been raised in the technical thread recently).


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jan 14, 2020)

ADHD said:


> Considering how quickly her thread grows, a Chantal subforum might be helpful. General Chantal talk and discussion about her social media posts could remain in the general discussion thread, and each video could get its own thread. IIRC, that's part of why Amber got her own subforum, apart from it also being a containment board.


If we could just get all the "my baklava/hamburger/African peanut stew/Thai soup is more authentic than whatever it is Chantal ordered/made/ate and here's why and clearly she's a cretin with no taste buds" sperging into a different thread, the Chantal thread would be infinitely easier to navigate and would move far more slowly.  But for now it's endless crap about why it cannot be soup because where's the coconut milk or this meal was plated poorly and looks like vomit or only fat assholes eat at chain restaurants or I would never ever use so many sauces on my artichokes for pages and pages.  The Korean food vs cheese discussion almost broke me.

But having all these Amber subforum topics does help when shit slows down because there's always someone in her universe acting the fool or being gross.  But even that seems to be decreasing.  Basically what I am saying is all our fats, even Amy now, are kind of boring.  Which was probably not helpful to bring up and I'm sorry about that.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Jan 14, 2020)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> If we could just get all the "my baklava/hamburger/African peanut stew/Thai soup is more authentic than whatever it is Chantal ordered/made/ate and here's why and clearly she's a cretin with no taste buds" sperging into a different thread, the Chantal thread would be infinitely easier to navigate and would move far more slowly. But for now it's endless crap about why it cannot be soup because where's the coconut tard cum or this meal was plated poorly and looks like vomit or only fat assholes eat at chain restaurants or I would never ever use so many sauces on my artichokes for pages and pages. The Korean food vs cheese discussion almost broke me.


Ok now that's something you're selling me on. Right now it's Anne of fucking Green Gables. However, having multiple threads is no guarantee of any one thread staying on topic (see: here). At least it would allow us to yell at people to gtfo to their own thread I guess.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jan 14, 2020)

Upon Amberlynn's expiration, will Chantal get her spot in the lolcow cult section?


----------



## RandallBoggs (Jan 15, 2020)

behavioral swamp thang said:


> Upon Amberlynn's expiration, will Chantal get her spot in the lolcow cult section?


Unless she expands the Chantalverse I don't see it happening. What is there to talk about besides her cycles, social media posts and peetz?


----------



## Bees (Jan 15, 2020)

How about a fats subforum? Call it the flenser's repose or the muktuk hut.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 15, 2020)

Bees said:


> How about a fats subforum? Call it the flenser's repose or the muktuk hut.


I wanted to call it To Infinifat and Beyond. Someone else suggested The Funeral Parlour which is good, too.


----------



## ADHD (Jan 15, 2020)

StrawberryDouche said:


> I wanted to call it To Infinifat and Beyond. Someone else suggested The Funeral Parlour which is good, too.


The Funeral Parlour would be a good subforum for the deceased lolcows.


----------



## Puta Bruja (Jan 15, 2020)

I really really want to see a fatty fat section of kf in the future! Pleaseeeee godbear that would be amazing, I think it would catch on and grow very quickly. 

I also vote for The Funeral Parlor that's hilarious.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jan 15, 2020)

I think To Infinifat and Beyond is good for living cows. I mean they keep growing eventually they will out grow the term "infinifat". Though what the fuck is beyond an infinity? I guess we will find out.
Funeral Parlour is great for deceased or about to be deceased death fats.
IMO of course.


----------



## DubbleBubble (Jan 15, 2020)

Would be neat to see a general FAT section of the forum.

I mean they are sort of fascinating animals.  I think it's because deathfats really are the personification of so many issues that normal humans face.  Many people struggle to exercise like they should/want to, deathfats actively reject ANY physical movement and scooter about til their legs dont work anymore.  Everyone has a guilty pleasure, some comfort food they like every now and then, deathfats eat nothing but comfort food 9 meals a day til they eat themselves to death like goldfish.  etc etc.  They're like living cartoons, extreme examples of the western world's problems given form.  Just watching how they "function" is amusing.

You can laugh, cry,  be disgusted, maybe learn something about health and fitness and what NOT to do while you're at it.  I think a FAT section would be good times.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Jan 16, 2020)

Eh, a fat subforum would be kind of lame, it would essentially be 3/4 of the Beauty Parlor plus Boogie.

Amber, fucking do something you dozy twat, we've had to resort to making fun of the people who make fun of you.


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey guys please debate this here; in the future if you sperg about it I'll be moving your posts itt. It's ironic that people complain about derails especially in the Chantal thread since there's nowhere else to talk about her but then people go off debating this. I do think it's a good debate to have, but needed to do some cleanup.


----------



## Strong Tomato (Jan 16, 2020)

In my opinion, not necessary. BP seems fine from my lurking perspective. 

I don't follow Chantal.. I have tried but her thread is massive and intimidating. Thanks to whoever updated her op though, might actually be able to get through it now.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jan 16, 2020)

Suggesting "Watch & Weight" for the fat subforum name (which should happen and encompass the fat acceptance megathread subjects as well) based on how most of them seem to oscillate between high and low activity based on their video posting.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jan 16, 2020)

I don't really see the point of giving Chantal, and to a lesser extent deathfats as a whole, a subforum. Just cracking down and cleaning up sticker-farming, repetitive, and other low effort shitposts that add nothing to threads would make them much more readable; I can't say as much about other cows but Chantal's thread is a pretty egregious offender across all three of those categories.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jan 16, 2020)

Chantal doesn't deserve her own, but I'm ready for DeathFat City


----------



## 89elbees (Jan 16, 2020)

Having followed Chantal since she was almost stable compared to her current state, I think she warrants a subforum. She's had more going on than Amberlynn for nearly 2 years now. I would also not be opposed to an infinifat subforum, though, truthfully, the only 2 I can really think of that fit (or grossly exceed) the deathfat cow bill are Amberlynn and Chantal. All the other internet fatties I'm aware of are lukewarm at best or known for flavor of crazy other than their triple digit BMI.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jan 16, 2020)

Fatty subforum with funeral parlour, yes please!


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jan 16, 2020)

Call it Feeder's Paradise.


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Jan 16, 2020)

I used to follow Chantal a lot more than I do now, her thread just moves way too fast. If I don't go into her thread for two days there can easily be up to ten new pages. Chantal doesn't do a lot but when she does there's a lot to say about it, I get that. But there are low effort posts or people repeating the same shit or just obvious shit. How can mods consistently stop that? And this isn't Nazi Germany(kek), who's to say someone's post is more deserving then another? I mean who makes that judgement call? Unless it's a blatant shitpost, of course. A subform is a good idea with or without other deathfats included, but who wants to go to all that work?


----------



## DubbleBubble (Jan 16, 2020)

Considering how much of a lull in content there is in the Amberverse, frequently, I kind of feel like that sub could even be thrown in to a fat quarantine zone.  Amber, Chantal, Amy, the fat acceptance thread, whatever else there is related that I dont know about.

The problem is given the, well nature of the average Deathfat, they tend to just not DO anything for days, weeks, months so we're left spinning our wheels til something new comes up.  So maybe one sub to contain it all and give lots of different topics to easily choose from would help with that.

I do see the overlap problems with say the beauty parlor, although I think that tends to more "girly" bitchfight sort of things than Fats.  And I already know the conversation would frequently dip into the health and fitness / food section.  But maybe it would be good to have this separate from those, so as to not derail the other threads with FAT discussion?


----------



## RemoveKebab (Jan 16, 2020)

I personally think we need a Chantal sub because her thread moves so quick and it is really hard to find prior details in her thread.

The deathfat sub would work too although it would likely decimate the Beauty Parlor since there are so many deaths in there.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jan 16, 2020)

RemoveKebab said:


> The deathfat sub would work too although it would likely decimate the Beauty Parlor since there are so many deaths in there.



This alone shows there's a problem with the bp, imo


----------



## supremeautismo (Jan 16, 2020)

Separately, what about a thread for What’s-Her-Fuck—Anna? The gigantic blonde TikTok “influencer?” She takes up most of the Fat Acceptance thread.


----------



## cromit (Jan 16, 2020)

I’m one of the autists here who actually enjoys megathreads more than subforums. For instance, Russell Greer got his own attempt at a subforum and it crashed and burned. His thread also has above-average shitposting, ratings farming, and spergery. If it didn’t work for RG (who is another limited-trick lolcow with a few recurring characters but no orbiters) it won’t work for Chantal. I am in favor of a deathfat general board, though. I hate having to look up Jen’s or Amy’s threads when I want to compare to Chantal, and they’re different enough from influencers that it makes sense to divide them.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 16, 2020)

supremeautismo said:


> Separately, what about a thread for What’s-Her-Fuck—Anna? The gigantic blonde TikTok “influencer?” She takes up most of the Fat Acceptance thread.



This is really the crux of the issue regarding the FA thread and why a separate fat corral might be warranted.

So many fatties just don't belong in FA because they aren't activists. They're just fat, but there's nowhere else to discuss them. Glitter (Anna) should have her own thread as well as Jen, etc. They clog up the artery of that thread and shit gets lost. 

But by the same token, people like Corissa and J take up a fuck ton of space and really should have their own thread in our hypothetical Planet Fat. 

The thought of just calling the forum FAT makes me lol.


----------



## Bees (Jan 16, 2020)

There are enough fats to warrant a subforum IMO. and the Funeral Parlor is a great name

just to start:
Chantal
Amy's Life Journey
Life by Jen
Fat Guy Across America
Nicocado Avocado
Slaton Sisters
Tess Holiday
Boogie


----------



## glossdrop (Jan 16, 2020)

If Brianna Wu and Tommy Tooter still have a sub, and ADF only recently lost theirs, then there's room for a Chantal one. The clusterfuck gigathread is just too much for casual viewing, even with highlights.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 16, 2020)

What would a Chantal forum look like, though, other than a new thread for every new video? Does Chantal say stupid shit on social media? Does she have enough people in her orbit to have a Supporting Cast thread? Is she talked about enough by reddit exceptionals to warrant a thread for them? Do people make art about her? I know the haydur nation talks about her sometimes, but at nowhere near the level they discuss ALR.  

Her thread is A LOT, but not in the same infested by exceptionals with terminal autism type of way the original stand alone ALR thread was.

I rarely read her thread, so what are _the biggest _issues it seems to be having that a dedicated forum would remedy?


----------



## fatfuck (Jan 17, 2020)

I think that having multiple threads like AL does just makes it harder to follow a cow and get the latest info unless you're reading it daily.

A single thread is superior as it allows you to easily catch up whenever you want since you know where you last finished and everything is in the correct order as it happened. Sure there are some filler posts that you have to go through but I think the experience is far better for the reader in the end as you can read the thread like a book.

The new highlight feature is a good addition that should be built upon to create ever better thread indexing. There should be multiple tags and each thread should have a few moderators who are familiar with the cow and are active who can actively assign those tags to posts. Highlighting as it is right now will miss a lot of important posts since it only works on number of likes.

There should be tags for official videos, posts, social media activity, video recaps, etc., so that people can jump to the next relevant post.


----------



## MissLosR (Jan 17, 2020)

StrawberryDouche said:


> What would a Chantal forum look like, though, other than a new thread for every new video? Does Chantal say stupid shit on social media? Does she have enough people in her orbit to have a Supporting Cast thread? Is she talked about enough by reddit exceptionals to warrant a thread for them? Do people make art about her? I know the haydur nation talks about her sometimes, but at nowhere near the level they discuss ALR.
> 
> Her thread is A LOT, but not in the same infested by exceptionals with terminal autism type of way the original stand alone ALR thread was.
> 
> I rarely read her thread, so what are _the biggest _issues it seems to be having that a dedicated forum would remedy?



My biggest issue when reading a Chantal thread is that even over 1 day there's a lot of posts, same as everyone else here, but those are rarely all worth reading? When ALR moves 5-10 pages I know she's posted something inflammatory or interesting that pulls out lurkers (like with the Twinkie vet fiasco recently), and then I can find the video in question discussed in a separate thread.

Chantal's thread moving a whole lot doesn't tell me what's happened, and usually it's my eyes glazing over for a few pages until suddenly I've glossed over something actually interesting and I have to try find it. I think Null's effort to try implement highlighted posts might help with this, but until that feature is "better" (doesn't highlight "lol fat" posts) it can be hard. At the moment we have people sperging about a very old (but classic) Chantal video where she said she bought a homeless man food or whatever, and multiple posts have essentially said "between turning the camera off and on again to get the food her car didn't move." Someone following that up with an archived vid or screenshots is fine, but that's three posts max, and no one is arguing that it isn't true either and presenting evidence for two sides; it's just everyone saying the same thing differently. ALR's thread *can* be guilty of that too, but it's much worse for Chantal I find.

In the ALR thread, usually it's one or two posts max that will do something like compare two photos to another to see if she's lost weight, or one or two Kiwi's fact checking her nearest -insert food place here-. In Chantal's thread it's a bizarre echo chamber, which completely contradicts the "don't contribute if you have nothing worth contributing" nature of KF; I often write a reply to someone, realize it's not actually contributing, and delete it, but I don't think there's enough of that there. By the same token though...it's a place to sperg about a bizarre mess of a whale, not a ~refined~ place, so how do you police stuff like that? In ALR it's policed pretty strictly with late reacts and some harsh farmers who will call out when we've gone in circles too long.

Part of me likes the idea of each video getting a thread, but only because I'd expect it'd be like ALR; the video threads tell you what's new and happened next, and the general discussion often repeats already covered ground or has the extrapolated discussion. Because Chantal's videos don't usually introduce new life points or happenings, I don't think it would work. A thread for a video would still be people just repeating she's wearing a binge shirt, didn't last 3 days on her latest resolution, and theorizing about Peetz etc. ALR seems to have weird timeline landmarks like "started Optavia" or "got with Becky" or "donated stuff to Dana" to note before discussion; Chantal is ALWAYS just discussion because she's in an even harder to navigate web of lies than ALR.

Edit to add: we also have consistent recapping in ALR threads which make it easy to keep up. 
In Chantal's thread some of the going around in circles is because she's Canadian, not American, so the largely American userbase here will sperg out for a page about something and "what it's like in the U.S. " before a Canadian Kiwi corrects/confirms for everyone. In ALR us non-U.S. people will usually have a  "how does this work in America/Kentucky?" post and it's answered quickly, not speculated on by several posters.

TL;DR: Overall I find Chantal's thread harder to just "keep up with" when I'm busy compared to Amber. In Amber's thread this is solved by new updates being contained in video specific threads, but I don't think this would solve the Chantal problem the same way, because the sort of posts wouldn't change. Highlighted posts might fix this adequately.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Jan 17, 2020)

Add me to those in favor of a FAT sub. I was pleased when Amy Ramadan got her own topic and I think it's going well. I think there's potential for similar threads for Jen, Glitter, Tess and a couple others. Maybe a general thread for the less melky cows? Something could be done with a Chantal forum, I think. When she gets spazzy, she provides a lot of melk and it'd be nice to have a more organized place for it. I think her social media could be combined with her Community posts, since that's how she uses it. I don't know how much of a topic she is in the Facebook/Reddit communities but that's another thread possibility. I have no interest in her speddy orbiters like Rina and Peetz.

I think she has potential to be a fun cow to do a deeper dive into and as for the rest, there are already some tubbies with their own dedicated threads in BP. It would just be a matter of moving them into FAT?

eta: better video recapping is the biggest reason I'd be for a Chantal sub. I know sometimes she doesn't say all that much but there's always _something _in them that could be fun to do a deeper dive into.


----------



## Beluga (Jan 17, 2020)

As much as I love Chantal's thread I don't think there is enough content to warrant her own subforum. True, it tends to move fast but I don't find it particularly hard to follow. 

I also honestly don't see the point in having a subforum dedicated to the fatties. To me the Beauty Parlor works well, I honestly don't see the point in creating another very similar board to it.


----------



## Bees (Jan 17, 2020)

Yeah, I'm rethinking the merits of a whole fatty subforum, but how about folding Chantal into the Amberlynn sub and separating their threads with tags?


----------



## Ann Berlin (Jan 17, 2020)

I think we overestimate how entertaining fatness is. It's the trap that cows often accuse their haydurs of, that we just mock them for being fat. Once you get over the shock value of layygs, fupas and 12 sodies a day the cow has to have some kind of antics to keep them fresh. The most entertaining thing about most fatties is their feeder fetish fuel and their HAES delusions. Unlike most deathfats, it gets old.
Remember /r/fatpeoplehate? It was just pro-ana types, self-hating former fats and orthorexics circlejerking to reverse thinspo. Obviously the no PL rule would help out in this case but after that, what's there to talk about beyond "___ is fat and I would not have sex with him/her."
There are other places to laugh at fat people for being fat. 



Spoiler



Just look in the mirror


----------



## easyaf (Jan 17, 2020)

I don't care about having a separate fat subforum, but I do think Chantal needs one. She's a serial deleter, so catching her videos (with a note saying deleted, and a link tot he reupload) and ordering them by thread would be useful. She has some fairly regular haydur reactions, and she regularly chimps out on social media. Her social circle may not be as big as Amber's, but she introduces and reinvents the narrative enough that a subforum would be a clearer way of keeping track of her I think.  Much like AL, she has enough health issues, eating, fat logic and lies to power a subforum.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jan 17, 2020)

I vote for having a fatty boom boom subforum but not a chantal specific one. Maybe even toss it all into the amber sub. I could see a lot of fun with cow deathpools seeing who will outlive the others and introducing new ones when the current crop prematurely dies from lord betus.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 17, 2020)

Chantal, Amy, Slatons and people from FA thread are out of place in beauty parlour, so Fatty subforum would be handy.
As for Tess, imo she should stay in BP since she is tied to beauty\fashion industry.


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 17, 2020)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> Chantal, Amy, Slatons and people from FA thread are out of place in beauty parlour, so Fatty subforum would be handy.
> As for Tess, imo she should stay in BP since she is tied to beauty\fashion industry.



But there are a lot of threads in the beauty parlour that could be considered "out of place" like onision, tard baby general, the munchausens, Luna Slater, on and on.

To say Chantal et al are out of place in BP just because they're fat doesn't really make sense to me. It's my understanding that the forum is called BP because the core demo that follows all these cows are women, not because the cows themselves are necessarily related to fashion or beauty.


----------



## Orange Banana (Jan 17, 2020)

The only reason I don't keep up with chantal is because her thread is fast. I would watch her more regularly if she was posted in a subforum where she got a new thread for each of her videos. I think the way things are set up for amber is a great way to have discussion about a singular person since the topics don't get (too) crossed.


----------



## Chamaelirium (Jan 17, 2020)

A fat subforum is overdue. Suggested names that I like include:
1)The corral
2)Fat
3)infinifat and beyond


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 17, 2020)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> But there are a lot of threads in the beauty parlour that could be considered "out of place" like onision, tard baby general, the munchausens, Luna Slater, on and on.
> 
> To say Chantal et al are out of place in BP just because they're fat doesn't really make sense to me. It's my understanding that the forum is called BP because the core demo that follows all these cows are women, not because the cows themselves are necessarily related to fashion or beauty.


BP seemed like it was a catchall for people who were lesser female focused cows vs high level ones who live in Lolcows main, and it was a way to keep bitches from shitting up Lolcow main with girlcow related shitposts. It always felt more like a containment zone for that sort of thing. I have no idea why Onision is there.

I have a few arguments for FAT: The Forum

1. It's funny
2. New deathfats are popping up all the time and will eventually eat BP and all who live in it
3. Furries, Rat Kings, Weebs, etc all being in one convenient place makes the farms more orderly and those people easy to find- or avoid
4. Order is good
5. Disorder is bad

I'm mixed on a Chantal forum. Just to spitball, say we did have a stand alone FAT. I don't know how many posts can be pinned, but would her having a pinned GD thread, then a few pinned threads for things like -all new videos go here-  -all SM/YT community posts go here- be feasible?

eta: that also seems like it would be a good test to see if she could actually carry her own dedicated forum like AL can.


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 17, 2020)

StrawberryDouche said:


> 2. New deathfats are popping up all the time and will eventually eat BP and all who live in it



But most are not very active or interesting at all. Your thread is an exception. For example, technically a thread could be made for say, Anna, but she doesn't do anything but post sponsored vids so her thread would just be dumping that content and people commenting what amounts to "fat" and " her skin is bad." and occasaionlly repeating the same discussion about her failed corporate career or whatever. Anna could still have her own thread, and it could sink or swim in BP. But a dedicated forum where the majority of threads are like Anna's and only a few threads are interesting... eh I dunno.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 17, 2020)

ADHD said:


> The Funeral Parlour would be a good subforum for the deceased lolcows.


I want this, make the work even easier for clickbaiting journalists.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Jan 17, 2020)

Deathfats share soem common and amusing mental halth traits


Bees said:


> There are enough fats to warrant a subforum IMO. and the Funeral Parlor is a great name
> 
> just to start:
> Chantal
> ...


If any big change is going to be made (and it doesn't have to) then I'm in favour of this model most, personally. Gathering all the toxic fats in one place, giving threads to Jen, possibly Anna (although it would just be tiktoks and boring shit imo) and also maybe Corissa & Jay (how dramatic are they really though? they seem like prime FA general material to me), and moving Jude into the subforum as well. Eric Hites is absolutely one of this FAT crowd.  Nikocado does need a new home as he's not a general lolcow, he's also not a specific fat so he's an odd one out to me, I can see him maybe working in the subforum anyway since he likes to gorge himself and is a mess. But he seems more straight BP I reckon, since drama and histrionics is more his thing. There's an argument for grouping Jack Scalfani in with this FAT lot too since he's lost the use of an arm and a leg due to his eating alone. Some might disagree about Boogie though, I don't know him well enough to know if being fat is a defining feature, I thought it was more his behaviour generally?

I'm strongly against any kind of amalgamation of any thread/s with the Amber subforum since that is so big and unwieldy and is basically not modded at all (or maybe just got some very recently) so it's a shitshow of powerleveling, derailing and the new trend, poor-quality replicate threads that get allowed to breed (eg. two cooking threads for no reason except newfaggotry). Compare to the well-organised DSP subforum and weep. The Amber subforum is garbage quality even though the subject is very fruitful.

I'm still yet to be convinced Chantal has a universe worth documenting in subforum format. Random shit she farts out on instagram, community tab posts, deletions of community tab posts, appearances with Peetz, her disappearances, channel rebrands. They all happen sequentially not at the same time. Separating everything into its own thread won't stop Americans banging on about blood sugar numbers and health care rules in their completely different system or whatever. Nor will it stop 2-3 pages of Anne of Green Gables, only moderation will stop those things.

On a general note, If we do our bit in (all) threads with archiving videos and also adding, in text, the name and date of the video being archived in that post, we will make things much easier for ourselves in later searches. Also, we can keep nicely requesting improvements to search, like date sorting, since search is fairly rudimentary at the moment.



MissLosR said:


> My biggest issue when reading a Chantal thread is that even over 1 day there's a lot of posts, same as everyone else here, but those are rarely all worth reading? When ALR moves 5-10 pages I know she's posted something inflammatory or interesting that pulls out lurkers (like with the Twinkie vet fiasco recently), and then I can find the video in question discussed in a separate thread.
> 
> Chantal's thread moving a whole lot doesn't tell me what's happened, and usually it's my eyes glazing over for a few pages until suddenly I've glossed over something actually interesting and I have to try find it. I think Null's effort to try implement highlighted posts might help with this, but until that feature is "better" (doesn't highlight "lol fat" posts) it can be hard. At the moment we have people sperging about a very old (but classic) Chantal video where she said she bought a homeless man food or whatever, and multiple posts have essentially said "between turning the camera off and on again to get the food her car didn't move." Someone following that up with an archived vid or screenshots is fine, but that's three posts max, and no one is arguing that it isn't true either and presenting evidence for two sides; it's just everyone saying the same thing differently. ALR's thread *can* be guilty of that too, but it's much worse for Chantal I find.
> 
> ...


I would argue this is an issue which could be helped by tighter moderation rather than expanding the amount of space for people to post OT thoughts and non-contributing posts, which would therefore expand the amount of reading to keep up with.


----------



## Bookish (Jan 17, 2020)

A subforum for Chantal would be good, not because of the 'universe' consideration, but it would be easier to discuss her individual videos in their own thread and general things in a general thread. I'd be more compelled to post on her videos, if everything wasn't all smushed in one thread, making singular videos and topics hard to follow.


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Jan 17, 2020)

I have seen multiple people advocate for just naming the forum "FAT", and would like to put it out there that I also vote for "FAT".


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 17, 2020)

Bookish said:


> A subforum for Chantal would be good, not because of the 'universe' consideration, but it would be easier to discuss her individual videos in their own thread and general things in a general thread. I'd be more compelled to post on her videos, if everything wasn't all smushed in one thread, making singular videos and topics hard to follow.



This. It's not about the universe, it's about growth. There's so many people posting about Chantal now that it's making the thread hard to follow. I'm not saying her thread is at critical mass but yeah, my argument for her getting a subforum would be more for organizational purposes because her thread has seen a lot of growth in the past year or so and it's making the thread harder to follow.



a bootiful jung woman said:


> I'm strongly against any kind of amalgamation of any thread/s with the Amber subforum since that is so big and unwieldy and is basically not modded at all (or maybe just got some very recently) so it's a shitshow of powerleveling, derailing and the new trend, poor-quality replicate threads that get allowed to breed (eg. two cooking threads for no reason except newfaggotry). Compare to the well-organised DSP subforum and weep. The Amber subforum is garbage quality even though the subject is very fruitful.



I thought those threads got merged, and fairly soon after it happened too. If there's another new extraneous Food Autism thread please report it. Duplicate threads like that happen periodically but are usually handled pretty quickly.

As for the rest of your post I feel that you're advocating for harsher moderation than what is necessary, and for harsher moderation than the rest of BP receives. Why should the rules for off-topic posting be so much more strict in the Chantal thread than the rest of BP? Chantal posted some shit about Anne of Green Gables, so people started talking about Anne of Green Gables for a bit is it really that big of a deal? Please report things you think need attention.

With the growth in her thread, there's a lot of people who are going to comment when Chantal does something even if what she did isn't particularly noteworthy. That's just how it goes. I don't think the answer to this is to bark at people constantly because their post doesn't contribute _enough_ and/or be deleting posts all day because they aren't on-topic _enough_. That would be like trying to keep the thread small and manageable when it just isn't anymore due to growth. I don't agree that "just moderate more" will fix everything but even if it did, people need to use the report button.


----------



## Bees (Jan 17, 2020)

Null's Haram Harem


----------



## THOTto (Jan 17, 2020)

Bees said:


> Null's Haram Harem


Kiwi’s porn stash


----------



## Whale Watcher (Jan 18, 2020)

I feel like the main issue that's making Chantal’s thread fast-paced & hard to browse is how much derailing there is. 
People are using the thread like their personal blog, waxing lyrical about topics unrelated to her. The lit-sperging in particular is insufferable. No one cares about your dissertation on the importance of Anne of Green Gables to Canadian culture. 

It would help to have an “off-topic” sticker.  
That way you can let people know to stfu & stop spamming the thread without derailing things further by making a post about it.


----------



## THOTto (Jan 18, 2020)

Whale Watcher said:


> While Chantal is MIA, there appears to be a haydur cow orbiting her & crying out for the attention of the farms.
> View attachment 1103497
> Meet Brew, a literal Neckbeard.
> He is yet another morbidly obese wannabe reaction channel.
> ...


I’m on board, this is the perfect kind of content I was waiting for. If this kind of a bottom feeder is around her there’s bound to be loads more and that’s gonna be funny.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Jan 18, 2020)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> This. It's not about the universe, it's about growth. There's so many people posting about Chantal now that it's making the thread hard to follow. I'm not saying her thread is at critical mass but yeah, my argument for her getting a subforum would be more for organizational purposes because her thread has seen a lot of growth in the past year or so and it's making the thread harder to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not exactly that I think Chantal's thread should be more moderated, it is in BP after all and I'm not in there hitting the report button for that reason. But the prime argument for her getting a subforum we're seeing so far is the thread is getting harder to keep up with - and there's a reason for that. Is expanding the amount of data to go through going to solve the matter people are raising? That is my question.

I'm not sure what the correct answer is right now.



Spoiler: the two amberlynn cooking threads I mean



Both still exist:
First: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chef-amberlynn-and-her-creations.40051/
Later: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/master-chef-autist-edition.63755/



Edit: I want to say as well that my reticence about a Chantal subforum comes from seeing how the Amber one has gone for a bit without moderation. I do realise the Amber sub is undergoing some modding right now (thanks @SAVE TWINKIE!) and maybe that perception I have is going to change. For now the idea of another potentially messy honeypot is a turn-off. That's not to say it really would end up that way with the direction things are moving.


----------



## canadiancxnt (Jan 19, 2020)

Bookish said:


> A subforum for Chantal would be good, not because of the 'universe' consideration, but it would be easier to discuss her individual videos in their own thread and general things in a general thread. I'd be more compelled to post on her videos, if everything wasn't all smushed in one thread, making singular videos and topics hard to follow.



I agree with this. Her thread is difficult, albeit not impossible, to thumb through if you’re looking for specific videos to reference. With Fat ALbert, we can at least go back in her subforum to threads made for individual video uploads.

Chantal uploads frequently enough to keep her theoretical subforum alive. Include a GD pin, have a thread for her sperging and rapidly deleting shit off YouTube, and other off topic threads will emerge à la Hamber’s subforum.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Jan 19, 2020)

Amberlynn, life by Jen, Chantal, hungry fat chick, and I’m sure there are other channels I’m not aware about. They all follow similar behaviors/cycles. People who indulge in these weird weight cycles that are killing them. It’s literal suicide. And amusing to observe and discuss. I don’t really think Chantal has enough moving parts to make a whole forum for her. Considering it’s just her alone most of the time. Amber, until recently, generally kept a whole cast of people around her. We have Dustin and destiny to speculate over. The haters to speculate over. Becky, and the roommates to speculate over. The drama with cassi - she had a lot of people orbiting her. But Chantal is sad and lonely and I doubt her character cast will ever branch out much. But I do think she’s a part of a bigger and growing phenomena of weight gain channels happening and i would love to have a forum dedicated to this particular madness.


----------



## sperginity (Jan 23, 2020)

Azshara said:


> In my opinion, not necessary. BP seems fine from my lurking perspective.
> 
> I don't follow Chantal.. I have tried but her thread is massive and intimidating. Thanks to whoever updated her op though, might actually be able to get through it now.


But ALR is in a different forum, and so are people like fat guy across america. I think a fat people forum should replace the amberlynn reid forum, she kind of hibernates sometimes and barely posts anything for weeks.  
In the amy ramadan thread people seemed to like my suggestion for a name:


sperginity said:


> i would call it the feeding trough


----------



## Strong Tomato (Jan 24, 2020)

sperginity said:


> But ALR is in a different forum, and so are people like fat guy across america. I think a fat people forum should replace the amberlynn reid forum, she kind of hibernates sometimes and barely posts anything for weeks.
> In the amy ramadan thread people seemed to like my suggestion for a name:


Honestly I agree with you about Amber. I post in her forum a lot as she is my main cow and I just feel like a lot of the threads could be lumped into general thread. She does also get very boring quite often and it gets dry, and a lot of her threads are pretty dumb and get off topic very quickly. 

After poking around the FA thread a bit more the past week or so it does seem like it would benefit them having their own subforum more than I originally thought.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jan 26, 2020)

I can see Anna and Jay/Corissa being worthy of a thread they are continuously giving things to be talked about. Not sure a whole forum would work since it seems a lot are passing fats that make a funny post here or there, especially since Hijab Amy has her own thread now.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Feb 5, 2020)

If you decide on a fat subforum, please do call it "Fat". Nothing else needs to be said in that title.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Feb 10, 2020)

TBH I don't really like delving into the lolcow specific subforums, it can be a lot to digest even with summary threads. Like where the fuck do I start with DSP considering he's the Internet's cockroach survivor of lolcows.

As to the topic at hand, any deathfat/mukbang-er/gainer subforum should be called "Dear Feeder's Private Reserve", we all know that @Null likes them *THICC*. Hell, you could just give Hamberlyn's subforum a new lick of paint once she gets overlarded and croaks.

 I also like "To Infinifat and Beyond" and "The Feeding Trough", good stuff.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Feb 10, 2020)

+1 for a full 'deathfats and mukbangers' forum. Chantal dosen't need one all to herself, but shared with others I think it makes perfect sense. Chantal might be worth two or 3 threads, and that's fine in a fatass forum.  Since Philthy Phil has been demoted, there is a free subforum slot and binge eaters and their assorted orbiters sound like a perfect fit for a new subforum to me!


----------



## feelings (Feb 14, 2020)

if I see one more keto faggot add nothing but "holy shit look at the amount of CARBS/SUGAR in that meal" in the Chantal thread I am going to rope. Might as well be reading the bodybuilding.com forum


----------



## Null (Feb 25, 2020)

@SAVE TWINKIE! do you think that a Deathfat board would work or should it just be within Beauty Parlor? I just realized LifeByJen and her alcoholic bf don't have a thread despite probably needing one.

I'm thinking of creating an entirely new category that's for women and moving the BP/Amberlynn board there and then maybe Deathfats.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 25, 2020)

Null said:


> @SAVE TWINKIE! do you think that a Deathfat board would work or should it just be within Beauty Parlor? I just realized LifeByJen and her alcoholic bf don't have a thread despite probably needing one.
> 
> I'm thinking of creating an entirely new category that's for women and moving the BP/Amberlynn board there and then maybe Deathfats.




@Null  I was opposed to the idea of a deathfat forum at first because while people always whine that [fatty] needs a thread and there are lots of fatties, no one ever seems to make a thread and they just continue being discussed in Fat Acceptance.. 

But now I kind of feel like, if there was a new board maybe people would get excited to post threads. And if it flops I guess it could just be folded back in to BP? (I can't computer so I don't know if that would actually be a nightmare to do). Another thing you might consider is a temp forum like the India one we had at New Year's to see how motivated people are to make threads. I know people would be interested to shitpost but I mean how motivated would they be to make threads? I can't tell tbh


----------

